# baby angel fish



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi everyone would my small angel be fine on her own in the tank? or should i find her a friend?*c/p*


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They like to loosely shoal, but should be ok. What size tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One is fine in a tank. Just make sure the tank is large enough for a full grown angel.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Small Angels are somewhat social and like to have other Angels around them. They don't get along real well when older. When nearing adult size They like to stake out territory and get real territorial when they mate.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with neonshark666, small angels are very social. I have six juveniles right now and it's really cool to see them all hanging out and then all swim to the front of the tank when I approach. I don't have experience with older Angels yet. But I've read they can be very aggressive if they pair. If you provide the size of your tank though, I'm sure people can suggest some tank mates that would do fine with your little Angel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

She? Are you hopeful?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Small Angels are somewhat social and like to have other Angels around them. They don't get along real well when older. When nearing adult size They like to stake out territory and get real territorial when they mate.



I have 1 adult angel, with 3 juvy's, and they all get along great. The adult angel was the only angel in her tank for ~ 5 years. When I introduced two juvys, she was mean for 2 days, now you can't sepeate the 3 (now 4)

Completely agree with the territorial mating though. They become mean to any / all fishes within 3' + , if the tank is too small, you're going to have a bunch of unhappy fish stuck in one corner.


----------

